# Rambo



## Yaglan (28. September 2010)

Ich habe die suchfunktion benutzt aber nichts gefunden. Und das obwohl es schon etwas her ist wo der 4 Teil im Kino war. 

Rambo ist ein Film den ich ziemlich genial Finde ein Vietnam Veteran kehrt in die Heimat zurück will Alte Freunde wieder treffen. Aber überall wo er hinkommt legt man in Steine in den Weg. Als erstes erfhährt er das ein Freund an Krebs gestorben ist und in einer Statd wird er Rausgeworfen und nachher verhaftet. Und wo er entkommt wird er von der Dortigen Staatsgewalt verfolgt. Ich für meinen Teil fand den Film genial. Hierbei handelt es sich um den ersten Teil.

Der 2. Teil fand ich auch nicht schlecht. John Rambo wird aus den Gefängnis rausgeholt nachdem er im Ersten Teil sich gestellt hatte.
Un Reaktiviert. Er musste glaube ich wieder nach Vietnam Zurück und Soldaten retten. Alles in einen ein Sehr netter Kriegs Action Film.

Den 3. Teil muss ich zugeben habe ich nie richtig geguckt was ich nochmal nachholen muss / werde. Aber hatte schon das Gefühl das der Film Rambo zu viel ist.

Der 4. Teil. 
Der Unwichtigste von alles. meiner Meinung nach er ist zwar nicht schlecht aber vorallen in Uncut mehr als übertrieben dagestellt für ein Film. 
Mehr als Hirnloser Action also Popcorn Kino hat dieser nicht zu bieten. 
Das einzige Kranke was der Film zu bieten hatte war die Brutalität. Ich kenne keinen Neuereren Film wo man gesehen hat wo Leute in Stücken Explodiert sind Gliedmaßen abgeschlagen wurden oder wo Lebendige Kinder ins Feuer geworfen wurden. 

Da frage ich mich wirklich wieso man so eine Kult Figur nur so ein Ende verpassen kann? Meiner Meinung nach irgendwie ne Entäuchung und den ersten Teil absolut nicht würdig.

Und eine anmerkung von mir neben bei und gleichzeitig ne Frage. Kann das sein das eine Neuauflage eines Sountrags immer Schlechter ist als das Originals? Das ist mir bei Terminator 3 und 4 aufgefallen zum vergleich 1 und 2. Und bei Rambo 4 zu 1. Bei den ersten Filmen war das lied einfach besser.


----------



## Scharamo (28. September 2010)

Es ist doch fast immer so das so das es nicht besser sondern schlechter wird....


----------



## Kuya (29. September 2010)

..Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnMEECsBcnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. September 2010)

Hab alle gesehen, aber nur Rambo 3 mehrmals - das ist einfach DER Rambo-Teil für mich. Wenn die ganze Armee den beiden gegenübersteht und Rambo sagt: "Sie umzingeln geht wohl nicht..." - und im ganzen Film spricht Rambo ca 170 Wörter...is halt n Äkschn-Film :-)


----------



## Yaglan (29. September 2010)

Sollte mir Rambo 3 doch mal genauer angucken. Aber die Szene mi den Licht ist wirklich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber John Rambo ist wirklich übertrieben oder bin nur ich der meinung? 

Wollte grad sagen das man den ersten teil hätte neu verfilmen sollte. Hm aber ohne Silvester wäre es kein rambo und Jünger machen kann man den nicht.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. September 2010)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Sollte mir Rambo 3 doch mal genauer angucken. Aber die Szene mi den Licht ist wirklich genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja das ist wie Terminator oder Indiana Jones - die sind halt nun alt und dann ists auch gut - bitte keine anderen Darsteller - Terminator-Die Erlösung war zwar recht gut, aber ohne Arni ists halt doch nicht DER Terminator...


----------



## Yaglan (29. September 2010)

Mit der Computer Animation von Arnie war es aber vollkommen ok. 
Ausserdem soll Arnie angeblich im 5 Teil wieder mitspielen. Wo er den Terminator sein aussehen verpasst. Naja glaube so wie der 5 Teil jetzt gemacht werden soll kann man ihn nicht mehr terminator 5 Nennen.

ABer wie ist denn eure Meinung zu John Rambo


----------



## Beckenblockade (1. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach:

Rambo: Gute Buchverfilmung - interessantes Thema und gut umgesetzt. (Unglücklicherweise mit geändertem Ende)

Rambo 2: Actionschund, reißerisch und völlig am Thema und der Botschaft des ersten vorbei.

Rambo 3: Actionschund der so furchtbar lächerlich ist, dass man ihn sich schon wieder gut mit ein paar Kumpels an nem bierseligen Filmabend angucken kann.

John Rambo: Fängt wieder gut den Geist des Romans ein und stellt Rambo so dar, wie er von Anfang an gedacht war. Außerdem ein ernster und unterhaltsamer Actionfilm.


----------

